# Tallest of the Tall



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

I am wondering what the tallest building ever drawn up in a concept is, and what the official tallest (in floor numbers) building built to date is. I am a sucker for supertalls... so anyone with photos of concepts or current supertall skyscapers please post them. I am curious as to which building or concept building/project has the most floors.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

The Illinois was to be a mile high, either that or X-seed4000.


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

Xseed 4000 is the tallest building being evisioned that i've seen so far at 4000m tall.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

also there was the concept of Aeropolis with 2000m~ and Try 2004 with 2004m ~.


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Hopefully I'll still be alive when the day comes when we are seeing 2000m+ structures...

But I'll have to take a trip to Dubai somewhere around 2010...


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Not a building, but a structure at least - the Space Elevator would be thousands of miles high:


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Are your sure that they will build it?


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

It's just a concept at this stage. I would have thought this was obvious.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

:rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

wjfox2002 said:


> Not a building, but a structure at least - the Space Elevator would be thousands of miles high:



wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow this is huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

i wonder why the concept drawing put it in Indonesia?


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Coz it's on the equator?


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ that's not indonesia!! i rememberd reading that it will be on an island in the Pacific.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

the picture clearly shows it's in Indonesia though


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wjfox2002 said:


> Not a building, but a structure at least - the Space Elevator would be thousands of miles high:


looks great but it is impossible to realize today and probably also in the next 100 years


----------



## Garfieldfan (Mar 7, 2007)

yeah. It takes about hundreds of years to do this.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Not necessarily. We have most of the technology to do this already. And the benefits would be enormous.


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

^^ I hope I can see this built before I die!


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

wjfox2002 said:


> Not a building, but a structure at least - the Space Elevator would be thousands of miles high:


this would burn up in the atmosphere


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

wjfox2002 said:


> Not a building, but a structure at least - the Space Elevator would be thousands of miles high:



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
:hilarious::hilarious::hilarious::hilarious::hilarious::hilarious:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## leaf345 (Dec 21, 2006)

megatower said:


> this would burn up in the atmosphere


....what? I see others have already addressed this post, but it has to be quoted again.


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Not a building, but a structure at least - the would be *thousands* of miles high


thousands? my guess is probably about a hundred, 150 at most


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

anm said:


> thousands? my guess is probably about a hundred, 150 at most


It would need attaching to an asteroid - so it would have to be thousands.


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Not necessarily. We have most of the technology to do this already. And the benefits would be enormous.


Yeah the benefits are huge, everybody would use this because the forensic traffic from Indonesia to the moon is enormous.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Er... the *long term* benefits.


----------

